

TextPlus App Surpasses Facebook in Monthly Usage Time Per User - jmjerlecki
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/16/textplus-app-surpasses-facebook-in-monthly-usage-time-per-user/

======
batiudrami
Why is this app better than What'sApp/Viber/etc? Is it more reliable? I've
always found these data messaging apps to be somewhat flaky.

I'm still looking for an iMessage replacement for Android - a completely
functional SMS app which sends via data if available, reliably and invisibly.
It should be able to send SMS to people who don't use the same app as well - I
don't want a separate app for data and SMS messaging. GoSMS for android
attempts this, but I find it often doesn't work, which is exactly the opposite
of what I want for an SMS app.

edit: Looking at the app description, I can see why it's so popular. Free SMS
to anyone within US and Canada is great (sadly, I'm in Australia). Perhaps the
website should be clearer about the features?

------
aoprisan
the title is very inaccurate.. this app may have a higher monthly usage time
per user for its very small user base, so you can't compare it to Facebook's
in any way.. in related news, my new startup with 50 users surpasses TextPlus
and Facebook combined in monthly usage time per user* (*= user base is
1/100000000 that of Facebook). utterly useless headline!

